# Govt to cash in on visas for foreign love



## DIAC-OpenForum (Dec 16, 2014)

The Government will be gladly cashing in on people who simply want to have their partner stay in Australia. They will be asking DOUBLE the current amount, i.e. Partner Visa now $4500 - will go up to around $9000. The full news article is on the SBS website (dated 15/12/14).

If you would like to give voice to your frustrations regarding your experience with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) such as the insurmountable costs, inefficiencies in processing, significant time delays, poor communication and the list goes on... Please go to the dedicated Facebook page AustraliaDIACFail and tell us your story.

FYI: The Department of Immigration already generates $1.4B in revenue per annum, which has exponentially increased by 7% from the previous year (source: DIAC Annual Report 2012-13). A few extra unsolicited dollars is going to make this figure skyrocket...


----------

